# Skateshoes!



## theo (Feb 6, 2011)

hey guys, can anyone recommend me some comfy and DURABLE skateshoes? I realise that wear and tear is going to happen regardless, but the last few pairs I have bought cost me $130-ish and only lasted 3-4 months, which isnt all that good IMHO.

any input or discussion would be appreciated


----------



## bandinaboy (Feb 6, 2011)

I can tell you one thing for sure, is Ipaths are the most comfortable and most destructible. So thats one shoe your probably not looking for regardless. Surprisingly Vans has had some nice shoes under 130 bucks that keep up longer than average and are water proof.

Also if money is the issue:

Men's Footwear from Departmentofgoods.com

is a website that might help you.


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2011)

money isnt the main issue, getting my hands on something that doesnt look stupid. It seems the current trend in skateshoes available to australia is to have lots of colours or a lot of white and NO ankle support.


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 6, 2011)

IPath's are the most comfortable for the mostpart, but they shred mega fast, they really do and I hate to say it. I would recommend some Circa's, though it's been a while since I last wore skateshoes and their line changes have kinda irked me a bit. Again though, I haven't worn any for a while, but when I did they really really were awesome.


Rev.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 6, 2011)

Rev2010 said:


> IPath's are the most comfortable for the mostpart, but they shred mega fast, they really do and I hate to say it.


This.
I mean, mine lasted like 2 years, but it did seem like they wore pretty quickly.


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2011)

I havent even heard of ipaths before :/
Circa! I havent seent that name around in ages! im gonna go look at their current models right now


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 6, 2011)

iPath Grasshopper Shoe (Black Hemp/Rasta Strap) by iPath, Mens Shoes at Utility Board Supply
These are the ones I had, and I'm going to pick up another pair sometime soon. 

EDIT: And you can find them cheaper other places.


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> iPath Grasshopper Shoe (Black Hemp/Rasta Strap) by iPath, Mens Shoes at Utility Board Supply
> These are the ones I had, and I'm going to pick up another pair sometime soon.
> 
> EDIT: And you can find them cheaper other places.


hey those are rad! other problem is that no one retails ipath in australia, buying off the web incurs a bit too much shipping for it to really be worth it :/


----------



## Razzy (Feb 6, 2011)

Out of all the differeny skate shoes I've owned, (which are all I've worn since I was 16,) the Etnies cali-cuts lasted the longest.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Feb 6, 2011)

theo said:


> hey those are rad! other problem is that no one retails ipath in australia, buying off the web incurs a bit too much shipping for it to really be worth it :/


Crap, I didn't pay attention to your location. 
Best of luck finding either another awesome pair of shoes, or an Aus Ipath dealer.


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2011)

those rasta grasshopper ipaths are so blatantly stoner orientated, cht reference? (HTC) stash spot? rasta colours? hemp cloth? haha

thats nearly as good as the beanie my mate bought that had a "hidden dank nug stash pocket"


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had the grasshoppers, they are crazy comfortable, but again... if you're skating in them they will shred quite fast. They aren't very durable and you will wind up buying new skateshoes soon if you're actually skating in them. 


Rev.


----------



## teqnick (Feb 6, 2011)

Chukkas are comfortable after the initial break in, the Nike SB Omar Salazar's are the comfiest shoes i've skated by far.


----------



## theo (Feb 6, 2011)

I like ankle support though :/
and padding


----------



## teqnick (Feb 6, 2011)

The salazars have everything you're looking for really.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 7, 2011)

i always liked emericas. i had an old pair of reynolds' shoes, you know, the poop colored ones. they lasted me years, and i skated a lot


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 7, 2011)

theo said:


> I like ankle support though :/
> and padding



Support of any sort = weakness building mechanism by allowing the muscles that should be working to not work. 3-4 months for a pair of shoes seems pretty good, but then again I am hell on shoes.


----------



## theo (Feb 7, 2011)

I ended up finding some DC's that were made outta rawhide and looked pretty sturdy, ive yet to skate them though.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 8, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Support of any sort = weakness building mechanism by allowing the muscles that should be working to not work.



This.

I've had the best luck with DCs. I think Osiris's are the most comfortable, but I like DCs a lot, too, and they usually last 6 months to a year for me


----------



## poopyalligator (Feb 8, 2011)

I have always liked globe shoes for skating. Particularly the sabres. They are big and tight.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 10, 2011)

i usually only wear adios (i got DCs right now cuz the store was out of adios).

love those damn shoes. last a good year-2 years on average for me


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 12, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Out of all the differeny skate shoes I've owned, (which are all I've worn since I was 16,) the Etnies cali-cuts lasted the longest.



I used to only buy Etnies when I used to skateboard and bike. They lasted a long time, were comfortable, and didn't look goofy as hell.


----------



## marbledbeef (Feb 12, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> i usually only wear adios (i got DCs right now cuz the store was out of adios).
> 
> love those damn shoes. last a good year-2 years on average for me



adio FTW man, last pair of DCs I got crumbled  
Kenny v2 are like a battle axe


----------



## Harry (Feb 17, 2011)

Honestly, don't think I've found any shoes that last much longer than 3-4 months with regular skating.
Maybe, MAYBE you might get an extra month out of shoes that cost 100 bucks more, but is it really worth it? Not really unless you're a pro skater that needs the ABSOLUTE best (but I don't think pros pay for their shoes anymore anyway)

While I haven't skated as much as my mates over the years (I've been an on and off skater until quite recently, a shoulder injury forcing me to put the board down permanently, since any kind of trick skating causes shoulder irritations  ), they've skated quite a bit more regularly and have owned plenty of pairs of shoes.
DC, Fallen, Globe, Lakai, Osiris, Circa, Emerica, DVS, you name it they've almost likely owned a pair, and one thing they all had in common was that they all generally just lasted 3-4 months tops with heavy duty, regular skating.

The only thing that's gonna extend the life of the shoes is Shoe Goo or a similar adhesive type thing, but you'll get a month more at most with that, but I do feel it's worth the effort to do it.

And to be honest, if you're paying $100-130 bucks for shoes, you're doing it wrong
Last year, I grabbed four pairs of Fallen shoes for $200 bucks.
While not at the same place, I also grabbed an Almost carbon fiber insert deck for $50, normally like $130, and my mates also grabbed new decks there as well.
You gotta pay special attention to when the direct from the distributor deals come around and have enough money saved up to stock up on some stuff like shoes, decks etc. Cut out that middle man and expect to pay half price or even less for stuff. 
These type of things (direct from distributor sales) seem to pop up every 2 months, so just keep an eye out for 'em.
Once you're only paying $40-50 bucks for a pair of shoes it will obviously be way less of a concern that they are 'only' lasting about 3-4 months.


----------



## MetalJordan (Feb 17, 2011)

theo said:


> I havent even heard of ipaths before :/
> Circa! I havent seent that name around in ages! im gonna go look at their current models right now


The previous Circa's that I've bought have worn out within a month or 2. I recommend Nike Sb's or Vans. Those 2 companies have the best durable skate shoes that I've ever used. Except if you're going to get Vans do NOT buy the classics because those will have holes and tears within a week.


----------



## theo (Feb 17, 2011)

Harry said:


> Honestly, don't think I've found any shoes that last much longer than 3-4 months with regular skating.
> Maybe, MAYBE you might get an extra month out of shoes that cost 100 bucks more, but is it really worth it? Not really unless you're a pro skater that needs the ABSOLUTE best (but I don't think pros pay for their shoes anymore anyway)
> 
> While I haven't skated as much as my mates over the years (I've been an on and off skater until quite recently, a shoulder injury forcing me to put the board down permanently, since any kind of trick skating causes shoulder irritations  ), they've skated quite a bit more regularly and have owned plenty of pairs of shoes.
> ...



When I read the email reply I was about to say "but this is australia man, EVERYTHING is more expensive" then I saw your location, when, where and how are you finding out about direct distributor deals? I want in!!


----------



## MFB (Feb 18, 2011)

Seriously, Nike SB's. Those things fucking taking beatings like nobody's business.


----------



## eurolove (Feb 24, 2011)

theo said:


> I like ankle support though :/
> and padding



you want some cupsole fallens, amazing board feel and really good durability. get some black ones or ones with black on the toe cap and then use this: 
Amazon.com: Shoe Goo Black 3.7oz Tube: Kitchen & Dining



we should start a skating thread


----------



## eurolove (Feb 24, 2011)

teqnick said:


> The salazars have everything you're looking for really.



 theyve got that wacky "flywire" stuff aswell always wanted to try a pair


----------



## buffa d (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been skating for 10 years and I've had TONS of boards, shoes and injuries.
So that's why I think I have a good knowledge of the shoes I like.

I used mid-tops for three years, because I broke my ankle. My favorite mid top shoes were:

-Adidas campus vulc mids
-Vox Hewitt (had five pairs of them all in all. They were my favorite shoes for a long time. A bit more cushioned than the Vox's)
-Osiris Shuriken Shannon pro model (pretty similar to the Vox. Not as durable)

As for "regular" shoes my favorites are:

-Adidas Campus vulcs (had four pairs of them. My current favorites for skating)
-Gravis Arto (IF you like board feel and super thin shoes, these are amazing. Probably the best shoes to skate in. Unfortunately they don't last for shit.)
-I just bought the Nike sb Janoski's but haven't skated them yet.

So my vote for skatebility/durability ratio is definitely for the Adidas campus vulcs. They don't seem much different from other skateshoes, but the reason why they're so durable lies in the toebox design. It's slightly lower, with a wider insole. This means that the actual suede part of the shoe doesn't scrape the grip while flipping the board. The gum insole takes most of the damage. It takes a lot longer to create an actual hole to the suede.

Plus they have amazing flick !!

Hell, I just realized I haven't really used any shoes besides Adidas for the last three years 
Hope this helped.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Mar 9, 2011)

Use Vans mids (specifically the Half Cabs) if you absolutely HAVE to have ankle support. They're very comfy and my last pair lasted me 6 months with very regular harsh skating.

What I'm skating now though is a pair of Zoo York's. They're so much more comfortable. And they're super grippy. But, they're lower-top than chukka's. 
These: Zoo York Middletown Skate Shoes


----------



## Kavnar (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been skating for around 10-11 years now and not yet have I found a shoe I'm entirely happy with. But for the past 6 years now I've been buying cheap vans. Generally half cabs. They go through pretty easy but for the price they're pretty good. 

But yeah don't listen to all the "*This* brand of shoe is durable/*This* brand isn't" comments. Every shoe brand offers a huge range of shoes designed for different things. And you can find the type of shoe you want from any brand.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 2, 2011)

I <3 skater shoes. I tried skating when I was a teenybopper back in the stone age, and quit after a few months because I was _terrible._ I've continued to wear skate shoes to this day, though, because they just can't be beat for comfort. I'm currently wearing some well-worn Vans, and I wore Etnies for several years before that.


----------



## MTech (Apr 2, 2011)

Any of the Supra Shoes w/ the Tuf finish.

iPath are comfortable, and they're made by Timberland, but they fall apart rather quickly.


----------



## Korngod (Apr 14, 2011)

ive tried skating a few times but its just not for me, though i still wear the shoes. I particularly like Adios because I can usually find a pair that is comfortable and the right color for me to be able to wear them at my job too (i hate having 500 pairs of shoes around my house).


----------



## Metal Justice (Apr 14, 2011)

vans rowleys


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 23, 2011)

Try some Van's Trujillos, they seem to work well for me. Granted I haven't skated in a long time, so my opinion may change this summer(when I buy a longboard). I actually just bought a pair of Trujillos yesterday. If they have Vans Outlets in Aus., find a buddy(I just use my brother) and both of you buy a pair, its always buy one get one half off.

EDIT-I had a pair of Rowleys once, they didn't really appeal to me because they were kind of heavy.


----------



## baboisking (Apr 23, 2011)

I honestly think that you should buy something comfortable that looks nice, and grab some Shoe Goo. Your shoes just won't last, no matter the brand, if you are skating. I personally recommend Emerica The Hsu, and Nike SB stuff.


----------



## goth_fiend (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a pair of circa c-units that I love, had them for about a year now, they are pretty worn and I need to find another pair


----------



## MFB (Apr 23, 2011)

Just bought a pair of black Supra Wraps. If I like them enough I might also buy a pair of Belays.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 23, 2011)

I prefer adio or emerica. Both brands have lasted me forver and they're comfy.


----------



## Whitechapel7 (Apr 25, 2011)

C1rca, DC (be careful with these), Adio, DVS, Vans


----------



## buffa d (Apr 28, 2011)

I just realized that I don't like my Janoski's at all! They just don't hug my feet like other shoes do. They seem too loose for my feet.

I'm gonna go back to campus vulcs, or perhaps try a pair of DC toniks.


----------



## Kairos (Apr 28, 2011)

My Adidas have been the most durable shoes I've ever had. Skating or otherwise. and I'm not talking about their actual line of shoes for skating. I'm talking about the regular Samba's:


----------



## jymellis (Apr 28, 2011)

airwalk disaster series. best damn skateshoe EVER made. lace protector. rubber around the entire toe and covering your "ollie area".


----------



## Saber_777 (May 3, 2011)

Back when I was young, all I would skate in a adios. Really durable. Ultra comphy IMO. Cheaper as well. But Vans last the longest in my opinion. I have had a pair for 2 years now and thats the only shoes I wear and they are just now getting wear and tear to them. But I dont skate anymore. If I still skate I would choose Adio.


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

teqnick said:


> Chukkas are comfortable after the initial break in, the Nike SB Omar Salazar's are the comfiest shoes i've skated by far.



dude, chukka low's all fucking day.

rocking a grey/black pair at the moment.

Also, I can't recommend the Fallen "Ripper" enough. those things are still in one piece after ages of skating + other wear and tear.


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

buffa d said:


> I just realized that I don't like my Janoski's at all! They just don't hug my feet like other shoes do. They seem too loose for my feet.
> 
> I'm gonna go back to campus vulcs, or perhaps try a pair of DC toniks.



I had a pair of janoski's and I hated they way they fit, but they look nice.


----------



## Curt (May 3, 2011)

MFB said:


> Seriously, Nike SB's. Those things fucking taking beatings like nobody's business.




my Royal/black dunk mids I had for a while were SWEEET.


----------



## MFB (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, looks like I'm gonna be sending my Supras back since I'm not a huge fan of them. They're too narrow for my feet and such  I'll probably pick up another pair of Macbeths, maybe slip-ons, or maybe some Adidas


----------



## buffa d (May 4, 2011)

Curt said:


> I had a pair of janoski's and I hated they way they fit, but they look nice.



Yeah they look awesome 
But otherwise... meh


----------



## buffa d (May 5, 2011)

By the way. Anyone tried the new adidas Ronans yet? They seem pretty dope.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (May 5, 2011)

just picked up some etnies Sheckler 4s. in the next couple of weeks im gonna get back into longboarding in a big way. lets see how long these fuckers last.... if anything they're as comfy as hell with the STI footbed


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 5, 2011)

adio kerry getz last forever man, dunno if they still make them though


----------



## Hollowway (May 6, 2011)

Disco Stu recommends...


----------



## TheGraySlayer (May 6, 2011)

DVS Biatch!




Plus, they have a stash-pocket for....  things.


----------



## buffa d (May 10, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> adio kerry getz last forever man, dunno if they still make them though



Adio is bankrupt. It's gone


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 10, 2011)

Nike 6.0 or any Nike skateboard shoes are really comfy and durable (then again i have a nike foot!!)


----------



## signalgrey (May 10, 2011)

DVS makes some nice stuff.


----------



## buffa d (May 12, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> Nike 6.0 or any Nike skateboard shoes are really comfy and durable (then again i have a nike foot!!)



Not the janoskis.. Okay I'll stop ranting about them


----------



## Blind Theory (May 12, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus am I a skate shoe whore! haha Anyways, currently I am wearing some Osiris' but I'm not sure the model. Check that company out. Also Vans is always a good bet.


----------



## goth_fiend (May 15, 2011)

I actually just found a pair of globes that I really dig, almost as good as my old circa 99's, they are a little heavier shoe, but damn they are comfy


----------



## buffa d (May 18, 2011)

Today I bought a pair of gray adidas campus vulcs and skated them for a bit.
It was like meeting an old friend..

I have no idea why I even tried anything else. They're just magical.


----------



## MFB (May 24, 2011)

Ho. ly. shit.

I bought a pair of Circa Lopez' and haven't gotten to wear them since it's been rainy out, but put em on for the first time since I tried em on, and DAMN. So comfy they should be illegal.


----------



## The Reverend (May 24, 2011)

Vans Half-Cabs. I've been skating these for about since I was 14, so about 8 years now, and they are amazing. The quality of material has gone down in the past 4 years or so, but they still hold up. You get about 4 months of solid skating, and maybe another 4 months before they're beyond skate-able, i.e. no more grip on the soles, lace holes worn out, toes exposed, all that jazz. 

I'd also recommend some emericas, if you can find them down under. Not as good as most Vans, but definitely a solid shoe.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 24, 2011)

Dunno what's the latest...but when I was a skater...I almost never used shoes w/ ankle support (high tops). Reason being when in a "twisting" situation, the ankle support lends to the damage by not allowing the ankle to move freely with the "twist."

I was always an Airwalk/Vans person, except my brief Chuck Taylor phase.


----------



## buffa d (Aug 3, 2011)

Btw Here's a trailer I've been filming with a friend of mine this summer. 
It's going to be a short (2-3 min.) montage which should contain some nice tricks and such.

Though we really have had bad luck with our filming schedule. Gotta work too you know!


----------



## theo (Aug 3, 2011)

I like the way you end it


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 4, 2011)

I haven't skated in years, but I still wear skate shoes. The last 7 shoes i had were either Adidas or Fallen, I love both of these companies. These are my current 3 shoes:


----------



## Supermanglide (Aug 14, 2011)

money isnt the major issue, acquiring my arms over a thing that doesnt start looking stupid. It appears the present craze in skateshoes obtainable to australia will be to possess an exceptional offer of colours or loads of bright and NO ankle support.


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes they look a little ridiculous but these are the most indestructible and comfortable shoe I have ever had.




Osiris D3


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nike SBs last, so do DC


----------

